# I purchased and built a flat-pack vivarium, but now the glass won't fit...



## BeautifulNightmare (Apr 7, 2010)

I just built a vivarium which arrived as a flat-pack. I was proud of it. =)

But the problem is the glass doesn't fit properly, balances in just about but if my beardie starts glass-dancing against it then I know it will fall out. I went around and tightened everything, I even took the top off again to tighten up the screws but it still won't fit properly. :banghead:

Does anyone have any ideas?

It's a Vivexotic LX48 Viv if that helps.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

put more viv's ontop of it, I can hardly open my beardies viv now because of that :lol2:


----------



## BeautifulNightmare (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks! But I figured it out. :2thumb:

After Googling it I found that someone asked a similar question before on here. Turns out that the runners the glass goes into are different, the deeper one needs to go at the top and the other at the bottom, it fits now! Yay!

:thumb:


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

rum&coke said:


> put more viv's ontop of it, I can hardly open my beardies viv now because of that :lol2:


Lol thats what I did. Was realy hard to open :lol2:



BeautifulNightmare said:


> Thanks! But I figured it out. :2thumb:
> 
> After Googling it I found that someone asked a similar question before on here. Turns out that the runners the glass goes into are different, the deeper one needs to go at the top and the other at the bottom, it fits now! Yay!
> 
> :thumb:


Been there before too :lol2:

Glad you got sorted.


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Did it with my first viv exotic! Nice vivs though.

The bigger runner goes at the top :devil: :devil: :devil:

Glad you worked it out :lol2:

Paul


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

this got me also nearly cried had built the ex55 alone upside down as you have to flipped it myself in small space then glass wont fit glad i tried that before i started self harming :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Schoolboy error!


----------



## nack_blue (May 18, 2010)

Just put it straight and slowly, it definately fixed.


----------

